# Ebike batteries and cold weather



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

There will be a lot of new E-MTBers this year, just a heads up since the weather is getting cooler now.

Your batteries will loose 20-30% off its charge time due to the cold. Always store your batteries indoors (above 50 degrees) and you should charge em indoors as well. A cold charge will deplete its juice quick!

Any other tips?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Being able to charge my bike when its on the back of the van has been a great help with more ride time for me.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Run your bike hard: the high discharge rate will help keep the battery warm.....


----------



## Shocking (Sep 26, 2016)

If you use a daypack to carry the battery it will warm itself up on the road and it would be ready to bring indoors when you reach the destination.

I'm rigging up a daypack to use sb50 / Anderson connectors as a quick disconnect of the battery when its in the pack.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

High temperatures are just as destructive. Don't store your battery in a shed/garage that gets super hot.


----------

